# Smugglers Notch March 25, 26, 27th



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

evening recommendations: get wasted ... smuggs is one i never been to ... ill be at k-ton for snoe.down, lots of bands playing at the mtn


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

lol but of course. I was just wondering if theres a good spot to do that or our best bet is in the condo?


----------



## FirstChair (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm not really the guy to give out nightlife suggestions, but some options would be the Brewski pub which is very close to the Resort, of hit up Burlington or St. Albans for nightlife.
Have fun on the mountain just don't take Ruthie's to Curley's cutback/Meadowlark -these trails head from the upper mountais to the lower and have some very flat spots which can be maddening especially when the wet snow has gotten rutted and then frozen hard. Midway can be like this too -go to their website and check out the trail map.
Better to take the shuttle when going from/to the Upper mountains to Morse mtn.
Also, the Madonna II lift is SLOW.
The mid station of the Madonna 1 lift sucks for snowboards,there is a flat spot right there.Better to go to the top.
If you take the Chilicoot trail from the top , make sure you carry some speed though the first section and the first left hand turn to prevent having to unbuckle.


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for the tips! I will make sure to tell everyone.


----------



## BoricuaBoarder (Mar 24, 2011)

Smuggs is geared mainly toward families w/ kids (and exells at it). Sadly this means nightlife at the resort is nonexistant. Beware of the grocery store at the premices, extremely expensive and poorly stocked. Get your groceries elsewere. have fun!


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

What a fantastic weekend at Smuggs!! The weather was great and the snow was fluffy on Friday and then supper fast the rest of the weekend. I'm definately going back next year.


----------

